# Argus Monitor or Nile Monitor



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

Size, Temprement, price etch isnt an issue , just wondering given the choice what everyone here would get?? Im a retic guy but ant a big monitor but only interested in these, plus a crocodile monitor but prefer these so what do you prefer???????????


----------



## Spen (Nov 8, 2007)

Not too familiar with the former, but just about to enter the world of the Nile myself. Well an Ornate.


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

both can be very aggressive maybe a nile a little more if your after a large monitor you could go for an albigularis they can get to 6ft but they can allso become fairly tame 
but if you reallly want one of them id say an argus just because i prefere them they are allso proberly one of the most active of monitors


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Spen said:


> Not too familiar with the former, but just about to enter the world of the Nile myself. Well an Ornate.


Me too, but with a common Nile:2thumb:

Danny all I'll add is that if size, temperament etc. truely isn't an issue as you say, then get what YOU prefer. Do you have any monitor keeping experience already?


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

It's the Argus all the way for me mate. Much prettier and generally (i'll no doubt get shot doen for that but who gives a monkeys) have a better temperement. Bigger in size and strength mind you.


----------



## andur (Apr 24, 2008)

*argus or nile*

argus has the best temperment but are faster and more bendy if u get problem one and need to hold it, get good grip near head,niles are very powerful and stroppy and generally will need more work to get tamed down. ive had both and at the end of the day its up to you and how comitted you are:lol2:


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

what experience do you have with monitors and what do you want from it would you like a monitor that will tame down or a display animal or a bit of both 
is it just large monitors you like if so a large monitor that can tame down to a certain degree and allso makes a nice display monitor would be a salvator (asian water monitor) you would have the room for one if your looking at the ones you`ve mentioned


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a retic, boa and fwc but m mate has a big bosc and i can handle that, he isnt the nicest of boscs either but temprement doesnt bother me at all, i like the challenge

Was hoping to see one at the reptile room the other day but both had been sold.... for 500 quid! didnt realise they were that much


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

what was £500 ?

do you have a spare room that you can give a large monitor its not over the top to give them a full room they need it


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

Argus monitor was nearly 500 quid

AndI thought a 8 x 4 x 4 viv was sufficient for an argus?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

argus


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

dannylatics said:


> Argus monitor was nearly 500 quid
> 
> AndI thought a 8 x 4 x 4 viv was sufficient for an argus?


 
i wouldnt say it would be sufficent it would be an absoulote minimum especially if you get a male as they are one of the most active monitors there is 

£500 seems quite alot to me ive seen them around £200-£250


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

have a guess the clues on this post:whistling2edit) actually 10 clues if ya wanna be padantic:lol2:


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

personally if u havnt got no monitor keeping experince i wouldnt say go straight in on the large end with the biggens, but thing is imo if your gonna keep a large monitor your looking at giving up a room for one as sead before on here they do need it ,and dont niles also benefit from having a pond if possible ?


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Personally I'd prefer Argus though I've not had first hand experience with either Argus are meant to be more amenable (if that's the right word). Getting into monitor keeping isn't something to be taken lightly as others have posted a decent size enclosure is an issue - lots of high temp basking and something capable of holding good humidity.

Somebody on this forum has eggs too! :whistling2:


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Razaiel said:


> Personally I'd prefer Argus though I've not had first hand experience with either Argus are meant to be more amenable (if that's the right word). Getting into monitor keeping isn't something to be taken lightly as others have posted a decent size enclosure is an issue - lots of high temp basking and something capable of holding good humidity.
> 
> Somebody on this forum has eggs too! :whistling2:


Who could that be:hmm:


----------



## 0bytes (Jul 25, 2006)

If i wasn't an experianced monitor keeper *NEITHER.*
Start with something a little more simple to keep....wait a few years and *if* you're successful, then the choice is yours.

Being an experienced keeper, what would you say to someone who says 'i have no experience with snakes but i want either a retic or yellow anaconda' which in my eyes is the equivalant but with out nearly as much work and space/money?
Good luck: victory:


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

0bytes said:


> If i wasn't an experianced monitor keeper *NEITHER.*
> Start with something a little more simple to keep....wait a few years and *if* you're successful, then the choice is yours.
> 
> Being an experienced keeper, what would you say to someone who says 'i have no experience with snakes but i want either a retic or yellow anaconda' which in my eyes is the equivalant but with out nearly as much work and space/money?
> Good luck: victory:


Fair comment mate but I honestly think I could handle a large monitor asa long as I get the set up, temps etc right.


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

not had argus, got a nile. many people 'kid' themselves that they will persevere with handling a nile and get it tame. yes it can be done and i have seen one with my own eyes, but, its probably 1 in a 1000.

they are known as probably the worst monitor to keep.

many people get a baby and when it wont stop whipping and biting sell it on.

i have had mine a number of years now and he would still bite me every given chance, but, i never have to handle him.

so if you can resign yourself to not being able to interact, a nile can be a beautifull captive 'to look at'

also taking a bite off my big conda would be preferable to taking a bite from the nile, you only need to hear him crunch a rats head to know it aint nothing to be triffled with..

hth


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

murinus said:


> not had argus, got a nile. many people 'kid' themselves that they will persevere with handling a nile and get it tame. yes it can be done and i have seen one with my own eyes, but, its probably 1 in a 1000.
> 
> they are known as probably the worst monitor to keep.
> 
> ...


Same with my ornate although mine is fairly placid but I didn't buy it hoping it would become "tame" if I wanted a tame animal i would buy a dog!:lol2:


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

*Argus monitor or nile monitor*

i have had both and i only have a Argus now so what does this tell you you always see niles forsale almost worthless in some cases my Argus was £799 if you see my Argus in real life you would love him he has so much bright yellow, i have never seen one like it.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

im with martin day on this one try a salvator monitor , iv got 2 and a nile also whitetroat (mind you just waiting for somebodys argus to hatch) !!!!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

meant to ask TICK how are your argus eggs comeing on? any hints as to e.t.a ???


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

murinus said:


> many people 'kid' themselves that they will persevere with handling a nile and get it tame.


Precisely.

Our Nile is undersized, and I'd still rather stick my hand into a running blender than try to get him out of the viv barehanded when he's in - I'd pull more of my hand back in one piece. 

It really does depend on whether you want something to LOOK at (I love the look of Niles) or something you can tame down and handle (Don't bother with a Nile for that.)

If I were going to have a "Big" monitor, it would definitely have to be something we could tame down and handle; I think an Asian water would be top choice.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

Argus!


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Im in love with the Argus Monitor @ the shop near me... So u can guess my choice!


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Precisely.
> 
> Our Nile is undersized, and I'd still rather stick my hand into a running blender than try to get him out of the viv barehanded when he's in - I'd pull more of my hand back in one piece.
> 
> ...


If your heart is set on getting a calm handleable monitor get a Bosc.I have no interest in Bosc's Im do have a great deal of interest in water monitors and it will take alot of work to "tame" a bosc never mind an Asian water!But having said that if you put the time an effort into them they can be a great species to keep


----------



## Varanus guy (Sep 30, 2008)

Nile monitors are in my opinion the worst monitor to keep in a captive enviroment. Sure they're cute and tiny when they're babie but what about when you get it and it keeps on biting and tail whipping and doesn't stop? then what will you do? just give it food and water and dont give it the time it needs? If you want a tame monitor thats big get a white throat or blackthroat monitor. they get 6 feet and will tame faaaaaaaaaaar more easily than a nile. only get a nile if you will give it what it deserves. Hope that helped :2thumb:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

iangreentree said:


> i have had both and i only have a Argus now so what does this tell you you always see niles forsale almost worthless in some cases my Argus was £799 if you see my Argus in real life you would love him he has so much bright yellow, i have never seen one like it.


 
That animal in the picture link was bred by me and it is a panoptes panoptes not panoptes horni. I recognise all the panoptes panoptes I bred in the past. What size is it now?


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

for me you just cant beat the ornate nile i have a near 6ft female stunning looking as far as i am concerned but very aggressive :2thumb:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

iangreentree said:


> i have had both and i only have a Argus now so what does this tell you you always see niles forsale almost worthless in some cases my Argus was £799 if you see my Argus in real life you would love him he has so much bright yellow, i have never seen one like it.


 
You won't see many like it either because I was and still am the only person in the UK to of bred pure Australian panoptes panoptes sucessfully.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Varanus guy said:


> Nile monitors are in my opinion the worst monitor to keep in a captive enviroment. Sure they're cute and tiny when they're babie but what about when you get it and it keeps on biting and tail whipping and doesn't stop? then what will you do? just give it food and water and dont give it the time it needs?


Well, to be perfectly honest, our Nile Diablo pretty much wants feeding and watering (and cleaning out AROUND him) ... NOT being handled or stroked. He's a monitor lizard, not a puppy - and expecting him to turn into one overnight when he's been a monitor for the last eight years of his life (all but one of which were not with us).

The time he needs is time for us to realise that he's not a pet, he's a display animal. A beautiful, amazing display animal.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Well iv got a nile (gorgeous animal) and im getting an Argus (waiting for it to hatch) so i will have both :Na_Na_Na_Na: LOL


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Well, to be perfectly honest, our Nile Diablo pretty much wants feeding and watering (and cleaning out AROUND him) ... NOT being handled or stroked. He's a monitor lizard, not a puppy - and expecting him to turn into one overnight when he's been a monitor for the last eight years of his life (all but one of which were not with us).
> 
> The time he needs is time for us to realise that he's not a pet, he's a display animal. A beautiful, amazing display animal.


I'd really like a Nile - I think they're beautiful lizards. And mine would be just like yours, Sshisto - a real monitor treated as such. Alas I'll have to wait for a bigger house.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

shrek said:


> for me you just cant beat the ornate nile i have a near 6ft female stunning looking as far as i am concerned but very aggressive :2thumb:


Seen pic's of this gorgeous gal! and as quoted is stunning and IS only JUST under 6ft YOU GOT A STUNNER there mate :no1:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Oooh - let's see a pic :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

seanUK said:


> You won't see many like it either because I was and still am the only person in the UK to of bred pure Australian panoptes panoptes sucessfully.


You're not the guy from Portsmouth are you?

There as a pait of Australians in Ramsgate a few months back that had bred too.



monitor mad said:


> Well iv got a nile (gorgeous animal) and im getting an Argus (waiting for it to hatch) so i will have both :Na_Na_Na_Na: LOL


Mine (argus) should be hatching this week (I hope)


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Dextersdad said:


> You're not the guy from Portsmouth are you?
> 
> There as a pait of Australians in Ramsgate a few months back that had bred too.
> 
> ...


Keep me updated then please mate , seeing as im getting its younger sis/bro :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Keep me updated then please mate , seeing as im getting its younger sis/bro :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


I will certainly do. I spoke to Max/Tick on Sunday and he said they'd yet to begin sweating but I think it was 5 months to the day yesterday or something.


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Dextersdad said:


> You're not the guy from Portsmouth are you?
> 
> There as a pait of Australians in Ramsgate a few months back that had bred too.
> 
> ...


 
No I sold it to a friend as a baby and then he sold it onto a guy in Portsmouth. I documented all my hatchings and passed on the papers to the guy in Portsmouth. I have photos of that animal the day it hatched.

I was the person who brought panoptes panoptes into the UK from a German breeder many years ago. I would say the existing animals in the UK which is not many are all from my breedings.

When you see panoptes panoptes next to the more common panoptes horni there are clear differences. The shape of the skull is different and the body is slightly more elongated in the Australian animal. Also panoptes panoptes tends to have only small spots on the tail compared to horni which tend to be larger.

I bred V. p horni and V. p panoptes both animals can get very large indeed some of my panoptes panoptes males were over 6ft.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

seanUK said:


> When you see panoptes panoptes next to the more common panoptes horni there are clear differences..


Don't worry mate I've been harking on about the differences between the 2 for a long time now, although some want to argue that there is very little difference. 

I'm getting the more common to the UK one but I really like them too.

I know of a few Aussie ones for sale in the UK. Lovely things.

It's the Perentie that I'm interested in above all else.


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Dextersdad said:


> It's the Perentie that I'm interested in above all else.


Varanus giganteus are incredably expensive.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

seanUK said:


> Varanus giganteus are incredably expensive.


I Know, don't worry I've done my homework.

Luckily we have taken that into account and earn good wages.


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Dextersdad said:


> I Know, don't worry I've done my homework.
> 
> Luckily we have taken that into account and earn good wages.


 
Well when I bought my spenceri group I could have a bought a nice Mecedes Benz instead.:whistling2:

If you are serious about giganteus then it is a possibility.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

seanUK said:


> Well when I bought my spenceri group I could have a bought a nice Mecedes Benz instead.:whistling2:
> 
> If you are serious about giganteus then it is a possibility.


With the will, anything is.

Besides, I'm not into throwing my cash into cars right now. I have more fun on the motorcyle, holidays and eating out instead.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Dextersdad said:


> With the will, anything is.
> 
> Besides, I'm not into thwoing my cash into cars right now. *I have more fun on the motorcyle, holidays and eating out instead*.


Wow - that could be me posting! (except the motorcycle bit but I'd give it a go :lol2


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Razaiel said:


> Wow - that could be me posting! (except the motorcycle bit but I'd give it a go :lol2


Best get one they are good for ketting your hair down:2thumb:

Although, with the winter looming I'll not be so brave on a daily basis with it.:whistling2:


----------

